# [SOLVED] Everest doesn't recognize MB



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

Hey Folks,

I have a quick question for ya. 

I got my new system up and running full bore the other day...(finally after RMAing the MB), and have since installed Everest Home Edition, but it doesn't recognize my MB manufacturer and/or memory, processor, sensors, fans and so forth. I find this odd seeing as I have built this with all well known components.

Any ideas as to why this might be?

System = MSI P6N SLI Platinum, Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, 2GHz Kingston Hyper X 800MHz DDR2, GForce 7300 GT 256MB, running Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

That is odd, bad install or download maybe????????

BTW, thanks for the info on vista and zone alarm


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Hi,

You could use PC Wizard, Its the same as Everest but better
here is the download link
http://www.cpuid.org/download/pcw2007_v173.exe


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Thanks for the reply...well I thought so too so I reinstalled it. No difference. Maybe I need to do a complete uninstall and go that route? DUH...I'll try that now, but for the time being...

Under Computer>Summery for the CPU, chipset, and motherboard I just says UNKNOWN but it does recognize that the processor is 2400MHz.

And under Motherboard>SPD where the memory is usually listed there is nothing. It does recognize the amount of memory in the appropriate places, but not the manufacturer or the specifications and such.

I'll go try the uninstall/reinstall now.

Oh and Y/W on the ZoneAlarm :smile:


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

I'll do that too, Thanks Jaymie


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Thats okay, I will stay on this thread to see if it works or not


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*



Jaymie1989 said:


> Thats okay, I will stay on this thread to see if it works or not


Well yes and no. It does tell me more but it still does not state the model of the MB. What it says under Motherboard is MSI MS-7350 but not the complete model

It does however state the chipset and memory mfg., BIOS ver.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

And the reinstall of Everest made no dif...no biggie either way, just thought it was a bit off is all.

I do like PC Wizard better :grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

okay,

well judging my the other problems that i saw you had, it could be a mo bo problem.

how old is it?


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

MB is like a week if that...second one as the first one was a dud


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

It could be that a chip is no functioning correctly. I would follow it up.

Told you PC Wizard is better


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Look in Start > Programs > Accessories > System tools > System information.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Well I guess I need to diagnose it a bit further. This latest MB is working way better than the last. I have yet to push it but at stock speeds it seems to be operating just fine. The performance score seems decent and I have yet to come across any issues (other than this one we are discussing now).










How do I make this image into a thumbnail BTW?


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*



eneles said:


> Look in Start > Programs > Accessories > System tools > System information.


Yeah, pretty much same info as PC Wizard, (though not any where near as defined of course) The MB is posted as an MSI MS-7350....guess thats what it is listed as by MSI. There are no problem devices, everything looks good so far. Processor, BIOS, chipset all reads there


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

You're right - MS-xxxx is the MSI "code". If everything appears in System information there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Hi mcharley,

The reason that Everest™Home Edition is not giving you the correct information, is that it may have a compatibility issue with Windows® Vista™, as do alot of other programs.

Now if your reason to find out about the Motherboard etc. is just curiosity; then, I suggest that you try a program called "Belarc® Advisor".

"Belarc® Advisor" _is_ compatible with Vista™, and you can download it from *here*. _( Click on the coloured Link.)_

This program will detail _everything_ that is installed on your computer down to all your Licence Product Keys...it _does not_ have 'real time' monitoring capabilities like other programs.

Click on my Team Banner; then, go to "Hardware and BIOS' Articles; there you will find another couple of monitoring programs.

Hope this information is helpful. :4-dontkno

Kind Regards,


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Whew  Good to know...thanks to all of you for your help. The last thing I want to do is RMA another component. This is the smoothest running system I have had yet. Vista is a bit different but I'm finding things with little effort. Next stop, Linux and which version to download and how to boot different OS's from different HD's, but that will have to be another day as it is time to turn in for the night...Until


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Kewl Dave, Thank You as well


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Here is a freaky reading. As I was about to close out the system I noticed that PC WIzard was giving a reading of a Processor temp of 255c  but core 1 and 2 read 35c, so I went into BIOS and it reads CPU Temp of 37c/98f. Who do I believe...lol


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

As far as the temperature monitoring is concerned, in the Tutorial that I wrote about Everest™Home Edition, I compared the temps with my BIOS; another program, " SensorsViewPro™ ", and Everest™Home Edition.

I found the variations to be only 1°C between all three of them....in this instance with 'PC Wizard' and your BIOS, I would place more credence in the readings from your BIOS. :grin:

For your information, and I figured that this problem could be compounded with other Vista™ users; so, I have contacted the software producers, Lavalys®, with a view of finding out if they have a version of Everest™Home Edition that will be Vista™ compliant. 
When I have any information, in this regard, I will post an Announcement in the "Comments and Annoucements" Forum here at TSF.

Kind Regards,


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Very good, Thanks Dave


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

is this your m/b

http://www.nextag.com/Msi-P6N-SLI-FI-544143464/prices-html


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Close, but no...this is the board I have


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

I have added an extra link and notation in my Everest™ Tutorial regarding the upgraded Vista™ compatible version.

You might like to click on my Team Banner and navigate to "Hardware and BIOS" Articles where you will find the Article.

Was "Belarc®" useful or not?

Regards,


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

You know, I was made aware of Belarc a while back having read an article by a syndicated columnist, (who's name escapes me ATM), in the tech section of the local newspaper a while back, but I had forgotten about it. Yes it was helpful. Thank You.

BTW reading my MB manual last night I noticed that at the top outer corner of every left hand page they refer to the MB as 'MS-7350 Mainboard' rather than 'P6N SLI Platinum Mainboard', which is what both Belarc and PC Wizard refer to it as 

Thanks again Dave


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

And yes, the trial version of Everest's Ultimate Edition DOES recognize my board, processor and memory, (with exception of where it replaces a few options with the phrase 'trial version')  

I shall purchase it, I am sure it will prove to be worth the investment in the future.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Everest doesn't recognize MB*

Hi Mcharley,

That _is_ Great News!! :4-clap:

I am sincerely pleased that you got it sorted. :sayyes:

It also has been my pleasure to have assisted you, and feel free to post back anytime you have a computer problem.

Kind Regards,


----------

